# Cap'n Crunch



## Merkaba (Jul 24, 2008)

I've read recently that Cap'n Crunch is  supposedly full of good carbs and only trace amounts of bad starch.  I like the buttery sweet taste.  I call it cap'n Crack.  Do you guys think its ok to eat while I'm on my next cut???


----------



## Built (Jul 24, 2008)

Absolutely!  I love that shit for carbups!


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 25, 2008)

pffff......snicker......

ok, yes maybe for a carbup.


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2008)

well what do the ingredients say?

I love that shit, I haven't had it in years.


----------



## jkhnwspec (Jul 25, 2008)

Cap'n Crunch ingredients.

http://www.capncrunch.com/pdf/n_original.pdf


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 25, 2008)

They always scratch up the roof of my mouth.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 25, 2008)

This was supposed to be a joke...

but yes...I do love this stuff.


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 25, 2008)

I thought you were cereal. 






YouTube Video


----------



## tallcall (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes Captain My Captain!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 27, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> They always scratch up the roof of my mouth.


Me too, I always thought my mouth was too sensative....we are talking about cereal....right?


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 27, 2008)

lol...yes...the cereal.   

I'm not much for super crunchy cereal.  I usually let it get a bit soggy before plowing the bowls under.

Ahhh...cap'n...


----------



## plums_jp (Jul 29, 2008)

Yea Cap'N Crunch is Good...but word on the street is fruit loops will get you jacked, thats why jay cutlers so huge, muscletech is just a front.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, Fruit loops is for bulking...and cap'n is for cutting.


----------



## eyeswideshut (Jul 30, 2008)

I've actually never tried it, but I head the same thing as you. I can eat that stuff right out of the box.


----------



## gsxrK3 (Aug 3, 2008)

Give me some of that Captain Crunch or I'll stab you in the showers.. Just kidding.


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 4, 2008)

ingredients...

flour, sugar, flour, brown sugar....

2g of fat
11g of sugar
1g of pro


i guess if you kept it in moderation you could sneak it into a diet


----------



## Built (Aug 4, 2008)

Or load with it for refeeds.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 5, 2008)

I think I'm gonna make some capn crunch treats....like rice crispie, only more crackish


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 9, 2008)

I wouldn't eat it on a cut.

You *can* if you fit it in.

But that stuff gets just over 50% of it's carbohydrate calories from sugar and contains less than 1 gram of fiber (according to Natow and Heslin's).

Who ever told you it was full of "good carbs" had no idea what they were talking about.

This cereal is basically a low bulk, low nutrient, high calorie food.

You could fit that into macros but it would be much more of a PITA than just eating oatmeal or my favorite Puffed Corn, Millet or Kamut (each of which have 50 calories per cup, less than one gram of sugar and at least two grams of fiber).

Think about it, you could eat one cup of Captn Crunch or you could eat almost four cups of puffed cereal.

And anyway, I always feel like crap after eating junk food cereal.


----------



## Built (Aug 9, 2008)

I like stuff that's low in fibre for carbups. 

600g of high-fibre carb in one day is ... um... unpleasant. For days!


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 10, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> lol...yes...the cereal.
> 
> I'm not much for super crunchy cereal.  I usually let it get a bit soggy before plowing the bowls under.
> 
> Ahhh...cap'n...



Oh yess theres nothing better than soggy cereal lol, i myself serv it and let it sit for 1-2 minutes. perfect.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 10, 2008)

Built said:


> I like stuff that's low in fibre for carbups.
> 
> 600g of high-fibre carb in one day is ... um... unpleasant. For days!



Do you do your carb ups during cutting cycles?

I don't know much about competing, although from what I understand you have a "carb up" right before a competition after several weeks of dieting to accentuate your muscles, right?

Do you think that carb ups have any place in a regular cutting or fat loss regimen?

They're not the same as higher carb days, which are designed to restore metabolic hormone levels, correct? They couldn't be because you wouldn't need 600 gms of carbohydrate for that, right? 

Well, I have to admit that if you want to consume as many carbohydrates calories as possible with minimal discomfort, Capn Crunch would be second only to soda as the perfect food for that purpose.


----------



## Built (Aug 10, 2008)

Actually, I do tend to avoid sucrose and HFCS for carbups because of the fructose, but a little won't kill ya.

Yes, I use carbups while cutting. I surely wouldn't see a need for them while bulking! 

I've never competed - damned leggies compete with my stomach and I haven't managed to completely lean 'em out because I'm weak willed. 

What I'm talking about isn't the same as a carb load. I use carbups more and more frequently the leaner I get - it's a leptin thing more than anything. From here, allow me to suggest selected writings by Teh Lyle for more on this topic.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 11, 2008)

....Vanessa, it's a joke thread....

Anyways, Wait til you see what I got coming...


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 11, 2008)

Hahaha...hilarious thread.

But I have questions. ::

What do you have coming?


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 12, 2008)

VanessaNicole said:


> Hahaha...hilarious thread.
> 
> But I have questions. ::
> 
> What do you have coming?



just another "carb load" idea...


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 13, 2008)

.......


----------

